# Blues Club For Beginners



## Hoochie (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to the board and I hope this message won't be considered spam. I started playing the guitar two years ago after my kids have gotten older an left me with a bit more time, and I've been totally struck by the blues bug. 

I would like to get together with some other simliar adult beginners, and collectively hire a blues player to come in and teach us some blues, answer questions, and help us learn to play and jam together. My plans are very open, but I can see it becoming a "club". I considered just buying lessons at a local music academy, but I think I would prefer not to sit in a waiting room with 8 year olds if I don't have to. :smile: 

I've outlined my plan in the web page I've setup here: http://www.byoblues.com. I live in Oakville Ontario, and we could use some spare space I have in my office - also in Oakville. My plans are open, and I'm very open to suggestions. Everything I've read and heard says that you can learn faster in a group - and its funner, and would be a cool night out every couple of weeks.

If you're interested, or you think you may know someone who might be, please visit the link for more details and send me a note.

Thank you moderator for letting me post here - and please move this to whatever forum may be more appropriate for this topic if necessary. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm on the other side of Toronto in Durham Region. In the 60s and 70s I was mainly a rhythm player. Then I quit for about two and half decades or so and restarted about a year and a half ago, I haven't played with anyone since 1978. Right I play along with backing tracks or just noodle around. My rhythm work isn't were it used to be, but my solos are definitely better (but still suck)

I might be able to swing the twice a month , but week days would be out of it - I work in downtown T.O. and commute by GO Train. 

I'm not totally sure, but I definitely am interested. ... And I do not consider this SPAM whatsoever.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea!! Welcome to the forum! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hoochie (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Robert1950.

I hope to find 4 or 5 more interested people, and then we can decide on some details. I'll be in touch.

Frank


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*great idea*

What a great idea!

I wished I lived closer, I'm east of Belleville or I would definitely be interested!!


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Great idea 

A bassist and a drummer and you're off to the races 

To bad you're in oakville...little bit of a hike from TO


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What a fantastic idea. I'm in downtown Toronto (Yonge & Eglinton), and don't drive but think that this a fabulous idea. I have a room in my building that we can use if anyone is interested let me know. And I'm interessted in any other opportunities like this. PM's and open forum inquiries are welcome and encouraged!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Fantastic idea, well put together site.

good luck with it.

Riff Wrath


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> What a fantastic idea. I'm in downtown Toronto (Yonge & Eglinton), and don't drive but think that this a fabulous idea. I have a room in my building that we can use if anyone is interested let me know. And I'm interessted in any other opportunities like this. PM's and open forum inquiries are welcome and encouraged!



I work out of an office at Summerhill station (3 stops from Yonge and Egl.) Now this could definitely be workable for me.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That's great Robert1950 ... a few more and we can really get rolling. I think that one of the best ways to improve your playing is playing with others, so I'm really keen on this idea.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> That's great Robert1950 ... a few more and we can really get rolling. I think that one of the best ways to improve your playing is playing with others, so I'm really keen on this idea.


Yeah, I haven't played with anyone since,... 1978    

(I did quit for 25 years - I'm in that beginner/intermediate gray zone of recovery)


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, that would be a good idea especially for me since im just a beginner myself i started in the summer, I havn't really gotten too far yet, if i lived closer i would of joined and go everytime there was a meeting/ lesson if you guys end up doing the lesson do u think u could e-mail me the sheets you guys look at? my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Hoochie....
this is one of the best jam idea's I have ever seen....
and would be great for adult beginners....

keep up the good work....
I wish I lived closer....then I would be in for sure....

Auger


----------



## Hoochie (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

It may not be apparent from the website, but the club concept has really been a success, and it's unfortunate that I just don't have space for everyone that would like to join us.

Originally I was just hoping to find 4 or 5 other guys, and on the first session we started with 10 (partly because of a mix up with my list), and I probably have another 8 or more on a waiting list.

The sessions nights really are something to look forward to. Everyone takes the music and lessons seriously and works hard at it, but we do it with beer in hand, and with a lot of comradarie, and I think we're all going to end up as friends. It's amazing how easily the blues has drawn together so many people from so many different walks of life.

If anyone else would like to start up a similar club please let me know since I would be only too happy to share what I have learned to date about organizing it.

The one thing to keep in mind is that with older guys, everyone helps out and it's really "can do" and you just need to take the first step, and others will come in behind you to help out. There's nothing to lose, all you need is a bit of space and to find a good instructor - ours is exceptional.

The next thing on our agenda: we're planning on attending some local "open mike" nights since a number of us has admitted to being nervous playing in front of others (I still choke  though the group has really helped ), and we're going to use that as a stepping stone into entering in a blues festival hopefully before next fall. While I was looking for beginners, in all fairness, most the guys are probably closer to being intermediate players, and we jam we sound not too bad.

Thanks again,
Hoochie


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For those of us who couldn't, for whatever reason, make into Hoochie's great group, I'd like to remind those of Tarbender's neat offer. :wave:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am actually getting tired of noodling around by myself. The fact that I last played with anyone since 1978, well,... (remember, I did quit form 1975 to 2005 - that '78 gig was a brief return from retirement) 

I'm not sure I'm progressing any faster than a snail on valium. I've got videos, backing tracks, a GuitarPort etc. but I the only area I feel I've made progress is in Leslie West two fingered school of advanced noodling. I'd really like to get involved with something like what Hoochie is doing, but downtown Toronto or just east of the city. I still feel in in that grey area between beginner and intermediate and I'd like to get out of it.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Robert1950, I wouldn't mind getting together...even if it's just the 2 of us to start. What's the worst that could happen... that might be a can of worms, but it still might be worth it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Hey Robert1950, I wouldn't mind getting together...even if it's just the 2 of us to start. What's the worst that could happen... that might be a can of worms, but it still might be worth it.


It would take me time to get going. Haven't played with anyone in almost 30 years. Quit and just started under two years ago. Noodling around mostly. But what the hell. 

A Tuesday or Wednesday work best. I finish work at the office. After work is the best time. I'd have to head back to burbs after (Go Train). I'd be using TTC too so I'll be travelling light. the Hamer Special. Amps? I have a Gibson GA-5 and a Vox Pathfinder that are light enough. Hell, I could leave the Vox at the Office. 

Let me know, thanks,... robert


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Robert1950 - I left you a PM. :wave:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*east end guys*

hey - I just joined this site - so I may be a little late - but for all you east enders (i.e. durham) I wouldn't mind gettin together........I too just picked up the guitar a few years ago (got the bug when my daughter bought a drum set) and am getting a little tired of just noodling around in the basement to backing trax

if interested - I can be reached at

[email protected]


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow - this is an incredible idea. Kudos for initiating this.

I'm in Markham, and would be interested in this kind of thing. My biggest concern is that I'm not sure my current level of ability is quite there to support playing with others of intermediate level. (I'm another guy who played for about 30 seconds in high school, and only picked it up again last year.)

I hear that comment about sitting in a waiting room with 8 year olds - it drives me into the store retail area to look at new acquisitions - a vicious circle!

I have a large unfinished basement area in which I've been considering building a practice room - but that takes some time.

Brian


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hey Brian G.........I wouldn't be too concerned about your playing level....I'm 37 and just picked up the guitar 2 years ago - and I never played before.......so you are not alone with your concern around level of playing.......

I have some basement space (I'm just in the middle of finishing it)

my daughter's drumset is also available for use if a few of ya want to get together ad hoc out here in the shwa


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I'm into it (prior observations about my limited abilities notwithstanding). At the very least, sounds like a heck of a lot of fun.

Hey, lbrown1, I don't mind going to Oshawa, Newmarket, Richmond Hill, anything within reason. (Dang, I've gotta get an amp that I can actually carry!)

I'm travelling until just after the middle of April, though.

Brian


----------

